# Those devilish Shetlands!



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

Here is a poem I wrote a few years ago. It's titled, 

"A Pony's Manifesto"

I'll take a treat
My heart's delight
But try to ride me
And I will bite!

You may groom me
Yes, that's OK
But that saddle had better
Off my back stay!

A brush feels so good
Through my long mane
But one foot in the stirrup
And you'll be in pain.

No bit in my mouth
No bridle on my head
Unless you have a wish
To end up dead.

I've got teeth, I've got hooves
And an attitude to boot
So riding me is just
An idea that's moot!

Tie my pretty tail
With a bow of fine lace
Then prepare yourself for 
A kick in the face!

I'm the boss here
Isn't that neat?
Now come a little closer
So I can step on your feet.

I'm fuzzy, I'm cute
Like a fluffy little cloud
But I've got a temperament
That'd make the devil proud!

So pamper me, pet me
Brush me please-
Just stay off my back
Or I'll drop to my knees!

We can get along
We'll do just fine
As long as you remember
Not _your_ happiness, but _mine_.

:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Yup sums it all up,,
rode a shetland named Nasty!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I loved my cousin's Shetland pony when we were kids. I couldn't wait to go and ride her. On the other hand, I think she scared the crap out of them and she knew it. Sort of Jeckyl and Hyde personality.


----------

